# Help! Should I ride or lead my spooky horse to his new field?



## Olliepoppy (6 June 2014)

Hi, I need to move my 6 year old to his new permanent field which is 4 miles away from his present yard.  I have only had him 6 weeks (2 of which I've been on holiday). I rode him over last weekend, just so he could see his new place and it wouldn't be totally new to him.
When he left the yard he napped, we pushed through this and he protested for about the next mile, stopping and staring at horse eating monsters that he'd seen the weekend before when we did the same route.  We pirouetted at the ride-on lawn mower that was passing by.  After this we managed to get to his new place with some stops and starts and a couple of wee side steps. He was rested at the new place then we attempted the journey back. 
He kept trying to break into trot to get home and spooked at something unseen (more pirouetting) then totally lost the plot at a horse eating cow and tried to bolt. I managed to hang on to him and circle until he had calmed down.  He then spent the last 2 miles to home shaking his head and pulling the reins out of my hands.  Result - gubbed horse, gubbed and blistered rider.
I am now nervous about making the journey to his new field (meant to be moving him this weekend) and I don't know whether to attempt to ride him or whether I should lead him.  Can anyone offer any advice please?  I don't have an older horse he can do the journey with and I don't know which option is safer or is there anything I can give him (and/or me?!) to make us more relaxed to be able to complete the journey safely.
Thank you so much in advance for any thoughts...


----------



## *hic* (6 June 2014)

He was better on the journey to the new place and worse on the way back and you got through it just fine. Just ride him over with the confidence that he's been an arse before and you coped and got him there and back.

If you really want to take something I'd try Bach Rescue Remedy, for both of you.


----------



## webble (6 June 2014)

Ride you will have far more control


----------



## Olliepoppy (6 June 2014)

Thanks for the advice! The arse bit made me smile


----------



## View (6 June 2014)

Yep, ride him and threaten him with singing to him if he acts up.  My 17h share can be an absolute eejit about horse eating bushes and ninja ducks, and when he is in one of those moods, I just sing any old tosh because it stops me tensing up and making it into a vicious downward spiral.

And trust me, it's far easier to control a tiggerish, spinning horse from on top of them than trying to hang on to them from the ground.


----------



## PorkChop (6 June 2014)

I agree that it is easier to loose control if you lead him, you've done it once, you can do it again!


----------



## Olliepoppy (6 June 2014)

Thank you all for the encouragement! I have to be honest that I have lost a bit of confidence with him as I keep getting a fright from him in one way or another!

I'm not sure about Bach flower remedy it'll more likely be sloe gin lol


----------



## *hic* (8 June 2014)

Brave people aren't brave because they don't get frightened, they're brave because when they feel frightened they get on with it anyway - you keep getting on with it therefore you are braver than you thought!

Bach flower remedy is mostly brandy


----------



## WandaMare (8 June 2014)

Is there someone who could walk on foot beside you, that often gives them lots of confidence and it will help you stay calm too


----------



## oldie48 (8 June 2014)

Totally agree with this idea.



WandaMare said:



			Is there someone who could walk on foot beside you, that often gives them lots of confidence and it will help you stay calm too 

Click to expand...


----------



## Olliepoppy (8 June 2014)

Thanks so much Jemima*askin, that was a really nice thing to say! (I'm unable to respond via the quick reply bit for some reason, just get a grey box I can't type into).

Thanks also Wandamare, I got the yard owner to walk us past her drama queen of a stallion and then my partner followed in the car to move the horse eating cows away from the fence that was close to the road.  I had to get off Zak at this point as he refused point blank to go past the field again.  We walked past it ok then I got back on.  He planted at heaps of things on the way across but we eventually made it a sweaty hour and a half later! 

I have not been enjoying riding him so far but got on him again today and rode him around our farmers fields.  He stopped a few times at walls/rocks/ and particularly his own shadow but it was a much better ride.  I was told he never spooked but I am beginning to think he has not seen much so far. I will persevere around the fields until he is totally confident with that before going out on the road again.  

Thanks once more for all your advice everyone, hugely appreciated! Now to start a new thread on my next question lol....


----------



## View (8 June 2014)

Well that sounds like good progress to me in that you got him there isth both of you in one piece and that you went for another ride today.

Keep setting yourself achievable targets - it does get easier.  Remember that you are building trust in each other, so remember to keep breathing snd don't expect trouble or it becomes a self fulfilling prophecy.  I stay relaxed when I sing, so m boy stays relaxed too.  Win win all round 

Good luck with his education.


----------



## catroo (8 June 2014)

Do you have someone you can hack with? While he does need to be able to go alone a few spins round the block with a companion will give you both more confidence


----------



## Olliepoppy (9 June 2014)

I do have someone I could go out with but we would have to go a couple of miles plus on our own to meet up with her.  I am planning to do this later.  I found he led really well when I have to get off past the horse-eating cow field so I may take him out for some short walks just leading him first.  

We will definately be setting small goals as we both need to build our confidence and trust in each other.  I've also discovered I have tack issues which doesn't help! At least he is home now so I can spend much more time with him


----------



## *hic* (9 June 2014)

Olliepoppy said:



			I will persevere around the fields until he is totally confident with that before going out on the road again.  

Thanks once more for all your advice everyone, hugely appreciated! Now to start a new thread on my next question lol....
		
Click to expand...

It sounds as though he needs to be confident in you, that's the real trick, he says "Mum I'm scared" and gets back from you that you're not bothered, he's being a silly bunny and let's just get on with it.

I'm really not into Parelli and all that but some different but not too threatening work with him like walking through narrow gaps or past posts with scary flappy things on (and then under washing lines with scary things on) or playing with a ball might help to get him more confident that you are brave enough for both of you and when you say it's ok, it really IS ok.


----------



## Olliepoppy (9 June 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			It sounds as though he needs to be confident in you, that's the real trick, he says "Mum I'm scared" and gets back from you that you're not bothered, he's being a silly bunny and let's just get on with it.

I'm really not into Parelli and all that but some different but not too threatening work with him like walking through narrow gaps or past posts with scary flappy things on (and then under washing lines with scary things on) or playing with a ball might help to get him more confident that you are brave enough for both of you and when you say it's ok, it really IS ok.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, yes I was thinking of putting some things in his field and en route down to his yard. Bizarrely he is not the remotest bit concerned with passing through narrow spaces but stationary walls and his own shadow are a whole different ball game.  Half the time I have no idea what he has seen, he just plants his hooves 3 feet apart and says 'no way!'. He eventually gets going but gosh I'm gubbed afterwards (probably my fault for not wanting to use a whip..)


----------



## catroo (9 June 2014)

Olliepoppy said:



			I do have someone I could go out with but we would have to go a couple of miles plus on our own to meet up with her.  I am planning to do this later.  I found he led really well when I have to get off past the horse-eating cow field so I may take him out for some short walks just leading him first.  

We will definately be setting small goals as we both need to build our confidence and trust in each other.  I've also discovered I have tack issues which doesn't help! At least he is home now so I can spend much more time with him 

Click to expand...

Is he kept on his own?


----------



## *hic* (9 June 2014)

Olliepoppy said:



			Thanks, yes I was thinking of putting some things in his field and en route down to his yard. Bizarrely he is not the remotest bit concerned with passing through narrow spaces but stationary walls and his own shadow are a whole different ball game.  Half the time I have no idea what he has seen, he just plants his hooves 3 feet apart and says 'no way!'. He eventually gets going but gosh I'm gubbed afterwards (probably my fault for not wanting to use a whip..)
		
Click to expand...

Re not wanting to use a whip. Horses are smart creatures, so keep a wary eye for when (oh, ok, if) his attitude changes from "Oooh I'm scared" to "I'm pretending I'm scared so I don't have to". At the stage you're at now keep on with the politely insisting that he do what you want, but don't let him learn that you can be bullied, if that means carrying a whip that you tap the side of your boot with to let him know that you mean business then that may be what you have to do.


----------



## WandaMare (9 June 2014)

It sounds like you're doing really well with him. It does take time for them to settle in a new place so perfectly natural to be a bit overwhelmed with new hacks as well. Its good too if they will lead well in hand as this gives you the opportunity to prove your leadership without putting too much pressure on him. Good luck!


----------



## Olliepoppy (9 June 2014)

catroo said:



			Is he kept on his own?
		
Click to expand...

He has part of a cow field sectioned off to himself so only has cows for company when they visit


----------



## Olliepoppy (9 June 2014)

WandaMare said:



			It sounds like you're doing really well with him. It does take time for them to settle in a new place so perfectly natural to be a bit overwhelmed with new hacks as well. Its good too if they will lead well in hand as this gives you the opportunity to prove your leadership without putting too much pressure on him. Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much, all the encouragement I've received on here has only strengthened my resolve to persevere with the big lovable lump


----------



## catroo (9 June 2014)

Olliepoppy said:



			He has part of a cow field sectioned off to himself so only has cows for company when they visit
		
Click to expand...

While it's not something I would ever do, some people do keep a horse in isolation seemingly ok but it won't suit all horses/ponies

If he has a slightly wary/nervous disposition (spooking at his own shadow being a prime example) then being kept in isolation will be exacerbating the situation, horses are herd animals and normally get security from being together. You should think of a contingency incase he doesn't ever settle as it's not fair to keep him in this way if he's stressed in anyway.

I don't mean to offend but you sound like a novice owner, nothing wrong with that as we all have to start somewhere but I'd suggest a good livery yard would be better for you and your horse. You'll have company for hacking, people on hand you can get advice from, might be able to club together for lessons etc.


----------



## Olliepoppy (9 June 2014)

No offence taken.. any advice is listened to. I am a novice owner (which is why I use this forum!) and I am well aware that horses prefer to be in a herd. If he does not settle I will look into a companion for him.  I had him on a livery for the first 6 weeks, in a field on his own but with other horses he could speak to over the fence. He was actually worse than he is just now - possibly as he was just settling in.  Unfortunately it was a full diy yard so I hardly ever saw anyone else although the yard owner will be able to come out hacking sometimes but the yard is 4 miles away. I appreciate all your comments and will be very watchful over his care


----------



## Myhorseeatsmoney (9 June 2014)

Just a suggestion is there anyone who would ride a push bike with you?  If not be brazen with him, horses sense our worry and their fear escalates.  If he starts just say his name in a matter of fact voice and tell him not to be so silly, and yes I have sung to all my horses and it works.


----------



## Olliepoppy (10 June 2014)

No there is no-one to ride a pushbike/walk with me  We live quite rurally so there isn't really anyone around.  I have started singing though!


----------

